# NETROME TETRAGON NT-404 security camera system



## paranrmlpoachers (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm founder & lead investigaor for a paranormal research group. Wanting to know if anyone is familiar with this type of security camera system. Wanting to know how to delete unwanted video on the DVR? Can the system be set up to record continuously instead of motion detection? How to hookup audio? Any help would be appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

You can't delete selected video, only clear teh entire HD 

only way to continually record is press record button. which also records all cameras at same time 
audio is normally only on 1 channel but you need to read the manual to see hw to turn it on


----------



## kitt1993 (Nov 10, 2010)

Forgive me, but I dont see a record button on my remote at all..... And how do I eraser the HD totally?

hanks, Bryan


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

it is in the settings menu


----------



## kitt1993 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello, thanks for your reply. I have a couple more Q's for you. I have a flat screen TV that I would like to use as the Monitor. I bought a VGA to RCA and hooked it to the correct spots on my TV (Y, Pr, Pb). But I still have no Image. I was told by the Ebay seller that I have to check with the VGA user manual and see what it says. Any ideas as to why this isn't working on the tv? I do have the input at Component. Here is their email to me...

Ebay Seller,

We apologize for the inconvenience. Your display system must support component video (Y, Pr, Pb) signal output function in order for the image to display properly. Please consult with your VGA card's user manual for more information.

Would you have a check with your VGA card's user manual for TV-out function firstly? So we may check if cable problem or order wrong. Thank you.

Thanks in advance, Bryan


----------



## kitt1993 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello, I received the cables today. I plugged the one end to the back of my dvr, and the other end to HDMI 1 IN on the back of my tv. I still have no picture.. Any Ideas?

Bryan


----------



## kitt1993 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello, I received the extension cables today from Ebay. I bought a VGA to HDMI Cable and when I plugged the one end to the back of my DVR, and the other end to HDMI 1 IN on the back of my TV. I still have no picture.. I checked all the inputs selections, (HDMI, Video, Component etc) 
Any Ideas on why this wont work??

Bryan


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

What kind of VGA to HDMI cable did you get? HDMI uses only high speed serial digital data for the video and VGA only uses analog signals for the video. There is no way to convert one to the other with any kind of simple cable.

Is this topic somehow related to this thread:
http://forums.techguy.org/miscellaneous-tech/956174-netrome-tetragon-nt-404-security.html


----------



## kitt1993 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Chuck, Here is a link to the ebay listing. Is there ANY way of hooking this DVR to my Flat Screen TV? 
Its a Tetragon 4 from Netrome. Unfortunately, Netrome went out of business back in March of this year so I can't get help from them... Appreciate all the help in advance as no one seems to want to help with this issue....

Is there a way were I could plug a splitter into a computer monitor? Meaning, I have a monitor fro my computer, can I just put a adapter for both computer and DVR and flip a switch to go from one to the other?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...%2B%2Fg%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I have no idea what that cable could be used for other than to make a profit for the seller.

If your computer monitor has a VGA input connector and supports an 800x600 pixel resolution it should work as a display for the DVR's VGA output. It should be easy enough to test. You may still be able to find a simple VGA switch box for sale. You may find that it is easier and cheaper to buy a manually operated KVM switch box with VGA ports. They are made to switch the monitor, keyboard and mouse between two computers but you should be able to just use the video switching section. Unless you want to rung the keyboard through it, don't get a KVM that depends on certain keyboard key combinations to switch back and forth.


----------



## kitt1993 (Nov 10, 2010)

Okay, so you are saying that there is a box that both VGA input cables connect to and then there's a cable from that box that goes to the monitor, then all I have to do is flip the switch from the desktop Computer to DVR....

Is this correct. and if so.. Where do I get this box and how much?

Bryan


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

That is exactly what I was saying. You would probably need to purchase the VGA cables as the switch box may not come with any.

Not sure if a local Best Buy or computer store would have what you want but you can find them for sale on line.

An inexpensive box that uses a mechanical switch to change all of the connections. With a $7.73 price I do not think they use a long life switch:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...96027&cm_re=VGA_switch-_-17-196-027-_-Product

Not sure how this one operates:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...02083&cm_re=VGA_switch-_-17-802-083-_-Product

This one most likely uses some kind of electronic switching and uses a separate AC power supply:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...96033&cm_re=VGA_switch-_-15-196-033-_-Product


----------



## kitt1993 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello, I am sending this message in hopes that someone can assist me again. I came home this evening and turned on the monitor and camera 3 has a red "M" and Camera 4 has "I L". What does this mean? Also, is it possible to access this remotely from another location? I have been trying to log into it, but not successful. I was told by a few people on the net that since Netrome went out of business that Its not possible to remotely access. I do have the software though, and I don't understand what their website or being out of business would have to do with me accessing this remotely. 

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have merged your three threads on the same subject all into one post - please try not to start new posts on the same subject 
- its useful to be able to follow the history of a problem and the advice given and outcome


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

kitt1993 said:


> I was told by a few people on the net that since Netrome went out of business that Its not possible to remotely access. I do have the software though, and I don't understand what their website or being out of business would have to do with me accessing this remotely.


FWiW, their web site seems to be up and running and there is no mention of them being out of business.
http://www.netrome.net/netro/eng/index.php

I do not own their product but I did find the Tetragon software user manual download link on this page:
http://www.netrome.net/netro/eng/bbs/board.php?bo_table=z1_8

I did not find any mention in the manual of having to connect through their web site to access your DVR. Perhaps they were offering a dynamic DNS service on their site. If the location that has the DVR uses a dynamic IP public address then you need some type of service to keep track of the current assignment. There are free services that will do this for you. Some routers include support for using such dynamic DNS services. I have no idea if your DVR included support for such services or if you can change which service it may use.

Once you resolve any dynamic IP address issues, you will probably need to set up port forwarding on any modems and routers between the DVR and your Internet connection. According to the software manual, the default port number is 3700.


----------



## kitt1993 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi every one. I have another issue with this dam machine. I can copy the files from the DVR to a USB stick, but when I plug my External Hard drive into the DVR and try to transfer, It says its not compatible. What should I do now?

Bryan


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Does the machine expect the USB storage device to be formatted any specific way (FAT16, FAT32, NTFS, something else)?


----------



## kitt1993 (Nov 10, 2010)

I dont know, and I have no way to find out. If you Google Netrome Going Out Of Business, then you can read all the articles about how they really did go out of business. I even tried to call their phone number the other day, and now it disconnected. No one reply's to my emails either. Do you know how to find this information out about the format?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The downloadable user manual does not seem to mention anything about how the USB device should be formatted or if there is a size limit.

Assuming the USB memory stick still works with your computer, you should be able to have Windows tell you how it is formatted. That will let you know at least one format that will work. You can then compare it to how the USB HDD is formatted.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what size are the files - there is a 4GB limit on fat format (less 1 byte)


----------



## kitt1993 (Nov 10, 2010)

Not sure of the file size. What ever 24 hours of video recording on 4 cameras is. And I do not believe that Netrome would make a security system that can't be used 24/7 and not be able to down load it. 


Next thing, I did a master reset thinkin it would erase all the video thats on the drive. It didn't has any one else figured out how to erase all recordings???

thanks, Bryan


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> And I do not believe that Netrome would make a security system that can't be used 24/7 and not be able to down load it.


 Well it will download onto a NTFS formatted harddrive , but the default on a lot of drives is FAT - all external harddrives are normally FAT32

and it may say in the usermanual that the harddrive needs to be NTFS or FAT


----------



## kitt1993 (Nov 10, 2010)

do you know how to erase the drive? I still cannot figure it out..


----------

